# oatey # 95



## krush720 (Aug 17, 2011)

recently did a copper piping upgrade to a residence, using oatey #95 and brigett lead free,
After repeated flushing, a chemical-metallic odor remained in the pipes, most noticeable after overnight, despite all efforts, we cannot get rid of this problem, after 3wks of flushing with everything we could think of, we now have to redo the job. The original supplies were still on the job site, but I bought all new supplies, I.E. pipe, ftgs, flux,& solder. When I compared the color and smell of the Oatey #95 it looked and smelled completely diff. original was very greenish brown with horrible chemical/metallic odor.. new is slightly greenish gray with almost no discernible odor, Have used #95 for years never noticed any odors or had any problems.
Has anyone had a similar expereince


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Stop by and say hello in the intro section....

If not you could always Wait For It....


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

#95 is all we've ever used. (actually there was a time when we had to use water soluble flux a few years back. It sucked, lots of leaks) Never had to do anything more than run the water a couple days to flush them out to remove the "taste". 

That sucks if you've got to repipe it again. Good luck


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That's what happens when a "general contractor" plays plumber.

Next time, call one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

krush720 said:


> recently did a copper piping upgrade to a residence, using oatey #95 and brigett lead free,
> After repeated flushing, a chemical-metallic odor remained in the pipes, most noticeable after overnight, despite all efforts, we cannot get rid of this problem, after 3wks of flushing with everything we could think of, we now have to redo the job. The original supplies were still on the job site, but I bought all new supplies, I.E. pipe, ftgs, flux,& solder. When I compared the color and smell of the Oatey #95 it looked and smelled completely diff. original was very greenish brown with horrible chemical/metallic odor.. new is slightly greenish gray with almost no discernible odor, Have used #95 for years never noticed any odors or had any problems.
> Has anyone had a similar expereince


 




Nope. It's only you.


----------



## krush720 (Aug 17, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> That's what happens when a "general contractor" plays plumber.
> 
> Next time, call one.


 alligator mouth, (real live plumber), Am a licensed plumbing contractor, been a union plumber for 40 yrs, a constr. eng for 30yrs.. General contractor for 22 yrs... show some respect for people u know nothing about.. this is a forum for problems, not a sounding board for *******s with no answers....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

^^^ Well there ya have it. Someone with more credentials than God himself and yet he can't read!!!!!

Post an intro buddy!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

krush720 said:


> alligator mouth, (real live plumber), Am a licensed plumbing contractor, been a union plumber for 40 yrs, a constr. eng for 30yrs.. General contractor for 22 yrs... show some respect for people u know nothing about.. this is a forum for problems, not a sounding board for *******s with no answers....


See now, there's an introduction. Sort of.... Respect here is earned due to DIY'ers, GC's, Hacks, and such. Don't take it personal. unless you really want to. 

Thick skin helps...:thumbsup:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

krush720 said:


> alligator mouth, (real live plumber), Am a licensed plumbing contractor, been a union plumber for 40 yrs, a constr. eng for 30yrs.. General contractor for 22 yrs... show some respect for people u know nothing about.. this is a forum for problems, not a sounding board for *******s with no answers....


So you mean to tell me you've been in the trade 92 years?

If it smells like a fish, and looks like a fish...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

He must have started young I add up 82 yrs I hope there is some overlap. If he got that flux when he started it's probably out of date.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> He must have started young I add up 82 yrs I hope there is some overlap. If he got that flux when he started it's probably out of date.


:chuckles: 40+30 is 70 and 22 to that is 92, I hope you use a calculator when writing up invoices :jester: I could add a joke about OK while I'm at it, but I won't go there :red-faced:

To stir the pot a little more, of course your going to get bad taste in the water when you use a non-water soluble flux

Oh, and I can count on one hand the amount of leaks Ive had while use Aquaflux, Orange Crush, and the like; although I have had problems with the new lo/no lead brass fittings


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

krush720 said:


> alligator mouth, (real live plumber), Am a licensed plumbing contractor, been a union plumber for 40 yrs, a constr. eng for 30yrs.. General contractor for 22 yrs... show some respect for people u know nothing about.. this is a forum for problems, not a sounding board for *******s with no answers....


Not a good way to start things off.

Just post an intro, makes things go a lot smoother for you.

If not then the "Hammer" will be around later...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

sikxsevn said:


> :chuckles: 40+30 is 70 and 22 to that is 92, I hope you use a calculator when writing up invoices :jester: I could add a joke about OK while I'm at it, but I won't go there :red-faced:
> 
> To stir the pot a little more, of course your going to get bad taste in the water when you use a non-water soluble flux
> 
> Oh, and I can count on one hand the amount of leaks Ive had while use Aquaflux, Orange Crush, and the like; although I have had problems with the new lo/no lead brass fittings


Damn your right, I have web toes it sometimes throws me off when counting over 10. Or it might be I'm turning into an Okie, gotta go find my gas can it's time to BBQ.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Not a good way to start things off.
> 
> Just post an intro, makes things go a lot smoother for you.
> 
> If not then the "Hammer" will be around later...


Older than plumbing... yet can't follow directions, take a hint, nor respond to blatant requests for an intro...

Yup ... GC. through and through ...

:laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Damn your right, I have web toes it sometimes throws me off when counting over 10. Or it might be I'm turning into an Okie, gotta go find my gas can it's time to BBQ.


:jester: all in good fun, all in good fun. :grins:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> He must have started young I add up 82 yrs I hope there is some overlap. If he got that flux when he started it's probably out of date.


Damn I just checked the expiration date on my flux....
I gotta buy some new stuff.... :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

krush720 said:


> alligator mouth, (real live plumber), Am a licensed plumbing contractor, been a union plumber for 40 yrs, a constr. eng for 30yrs.. General contractor for 22 yrs... show some respect for people u know nothing about.. this is a forum for problems, not a sounding board for *******s with no answers....


Earn some respect, chief. 

And, it took you over a month to come up with that?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

krush720 said:


> alligator mouth, (real live plumber), Am a licensed plumbing contractor, been a union plumber for 40 yrs, a constr. eng for 30yrs.. General contractor for 22 yrs... show some respect for people u know nothing about.. this is a forum for problems, not a sounding board for *******s with no answers....


Stumbled upon this. I am going to go ahead and doubt your listed resume.:no:
You gave yourself away when you got on here asking stupid questions
about some FLUX!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*The OP is correct about this product*

Oatey "did" change the makeup of this product. 


It now has the smell that's almost exactly like blacktop/asphalt. 


Some of it, when it's hot out will form a brownish liquid in the container it comes in. 

It's always wise to mix it up some before using. 


I just bought a tin this past week, but I've never had any complaints about the use of the product, nor have I ran new water lines to an entire house in some time.


If the OP didn't completely replace the aerators to every faucet, along with the flexible supply lines to every fixture, not just the ones they are picking up the smells, the total replacement of water piping most likely wasn't necessary.

However, those customers wouldn't of been happy until all of the lines are replaced, just for the 'down the road' protection long after the plumber moves on.


I've been using Oatey #95 for 2 decades and noticed their recent material changes as well. Very strong odor comes from the flux.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Another reason to use Pex, no flux. :whistling2:


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Wash your hands before you pee


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*seems a little stiff to me*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Oatey "did" change the makeup of this product.
> 
> 
> It now has the smell that's almost exactly like blacktop/asphalt.
> ...


 
It seems a little stiff to me too, I notice that the consistencey seems different,,,,, its like you are trying to stick your brush down into hard molassas.... 

I have had to heat up the whole jar with my torch to keep it loose and easy to work with, and it does seem to not go on a wet fitting as easily as it used to..... 

I only use it sparingly when we install heaters only on a few joints at a time...... 
but now that I know about this nasty smell and taste, I will not use it if I ever do a complete change out of 
a water system in copper, would rather not have the 
headaches ......:no:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Another reason to use Pex, no flux. :whistling2:



Oh crap.


----------

